# "Miley has definitley Grown Up!"



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Her dad must be so proud. Either that or this gave him an achy breaky heart


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What's sad is that is what the consumers want.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I was hoping she was going to go more in this direction 




Can't win them all I guess I think she's a mess


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

grown up physically maybe.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Another Hefner Wannabee


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

She is a kinky young lady. She knows what she likes and wants and is not affraid to show it. It would be real funny if she ever got "achy breaky heart" tattooed on her bottom.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Shouldn't be long before she is in playboy. Skanky no doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I thought that this reaction was funny...........


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The above video is not working but I found it here. Yes, she is no longer the Disney kid!!!!

http://www.mtv.com/videos/misc/942064/we-cant-stop-blurred-lines-give-it-2-u-medley.jhtml


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

more trash, it all works out


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

It is disgusting. Who wants to watch that trampish behavior?


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

X2. Trash.


----------



## JeepnTX (Aug 8, 2006)

Yep, if it looks like trash, sounds like trash, and dances like trash, then it must be...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

She looked pretty disgusting to me. There really isn't anything attractive about her unless you like big ol handle ears.


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

maybe the next Madonna ? omg


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

think i just better


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

The Will Smith family reaction is all I've seen, and a few stills. Not interested in watching that ugly tart prance around.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

lean2 said:


> maybe the next Madonna ? omg


yes


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

HRS


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

lean2 said:


> maybe the next Madonna ? omg


nah probably just the next Brittney lol i say with in 5yrs she in some kind of rehab, there are ways to be sexy without being trashy but to each their own.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Good God all day.....


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

why can't she be more like LADY GAGA
pure class:spineyes:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Teady bears and tounges sticking out... man that was just weird and akward to watch.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

She is disgusting to look at with her boyish looking body, short hair and that ugly mouth. Did you happen to notice her nasty looking skinny A## trying to hang out of that costume? Terrible just terrible. 
C'mon now!!!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I watched most of the video. The worse part? The positive reactions of most of the audience. 

Our nation has absolutely no moral compass.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wants to be a combo of Madonna and Gaga.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Snus said:


> She is disgusting to look at with her boyish looking body, short hair and that ugly mouth. Did you happen to notice her nasty looking skinny A## trying to hang out of that costume? Terrible just terrible.
> C'mon now!!!


you know you liked it when she hung that tounge out!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

How old is she now???


dam shame to watch that voice go to chit with all of the BS


she should just stick to singing.....cause she cant dance


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Could only watch the first 30 seconds and hit the close button. 30 seconds of my life I'll never get back...


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

sadly, my young daughters liked her performance, since thats all they talked about while taking them to school today. I still remember when I took them to see her at the reliant center when she was in her hanna montana getup.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You guys sound like your parents did when you were a kid. 'Turn that chit down' LOL. The times they are a changing my friends...in the wrong direction that is.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, just watched part of it here, 




I had to turn it off after about 3 minutes. What kind of trash would do something like that. What a whore.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

sad part is that she was on track at one time


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Grade A trashy slut. I'll make sure to tell me daughter to be the opposite of that and she'll be fine. lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Calmday said:


> She looked pretty disgusting to me. There really isn't anything attractive about her unless you like big ol handle ears.


You know how a man holds his liquor? By her ears of course! :doowapsta


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Horrible

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Skank! And just plain ole ugly too! BTW, I didn't even watch it, just looked at the picture.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Piglet....too sad.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

TheSamarai said:


> sadly, my young daughters liked her performance, since thats all they talked about while taking them to school today. I still remember when I took them to see her at the reliant center when she was in her hanna montana getup.


Maybe you ask yourself why you let them watch it? Just sayin.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Stacy and I watched the opening last night to see Gaga. I really like her, not to mention she knocked down 80 mil last year. It didn't take us long to change channels though. I flipped it back on about 9:30 and within 30 seconds, found something else to watch. There's a difference between a show girl that can sing putting doing an act vs a pole dancer without a pole. Madonna and Gaga know how to put on a show. Twerking goes for about $20 at most places.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Mont said:


> Stacy and I watched the opening last night to see Gaga. I really like her, not to mention she knocked down 80 mil last year. It didn't take us long to change channels though. I flipped it back on about 9:30 and within 30 seconds, found something else to watch. There's a difference between a show girl that can sing putting doing an act vs a pole dancer without a pole. Madonna and Gaga know how to put on a show. Twerking goes for about $20 at most places.


Hey Mont, what is twerking and how would you know what it costs?:rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mstrelectricman said:


> Hey Mont, what is twerking and how would you know what it costs?:rotfl:


I looked it up


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

trodery said:


> You know how a man holds his liquor? By her ears of course! :doowapsta


:rotfl:


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

glad I missed this one .... she could have least worn her mickey mouse hat


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> I looked it up


Looking up at the stage at Crazy Horse. :dance: Can we get a twerking icon?


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

what was that hippo with the bear head and the thong doing passing out candy?

miley needs to do the world a favor go on buckwild and get tossed out of the back of a truck and run over before she ends up "birfing" another obama type


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Looking up at the stage at Crazy Horse. :dance: Can we get a twerking icon?


I seriously had to Google it. Even the old lady didn't know what it meant. Crazy horse looks like a convent compared to a good bike rally  Been to a few of those.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

RACER said:


> sad part is that she was on track at one time


The only reason she was "on track" was because Disney was paying her bills. Anyone remember that Vanity Fair cover shoot she did at 15 or 16? Her promoters said "she got tricked", I thought BS, her daddy is setting her up for life after Disney Sho 'nouf, as soon as she turned 18, any hint of being a roll model for young girls went out the door...

Actually, I am surprised she has stayed out of rehab so far. I 100% expect her to go Britney Spears before she hits 27.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

My wife and I looked at each other when Miley was up there and both went....."trash!"


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Rippin_drag said:


> Grade A trashy slut. I'll make sure to tell me daughter to be the opposite of that and she'll be fine. lol


x10


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

From Disney to the ghetto. What I really find disturbing is that main stream finds these girls with the huge fat butts attractive. Really? Thats just nasty. Looks like a big ole hefty bag full of pine cones. Yuck. WTH is wrong with these kids today?


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Shouldn't be long for her leaked sex tape comes out....nobody cares about mtv anymore so they stage this **** and it worked..everybody is talking about her...lol


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hip Hop Culture*

Is killing this country - obscenity for the sake of obscenity - lowering kids to a lowest common denominator.

I feel sorry for Miley she has made a decision to turn toward darkness,

Once we had a God Fearing country, there was a guardrail along the highway of life, we now live in the age of everyone's a God, nothing is bad for you, if you want to do something just do it, fortunately neither I nor my kids worship at this altar -

My prayers go out to Miley and her father --


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Who cares what she is doing in her life! If you dont like it, dont watch it! Plus she is not a kid no more, so she is not a person you want your young kids to fallow. Hanna Montana is over! All you have to do is raise your own kids better then that, and then your kids will see her as you do. Parent do make a big impact on there kids. Just my 2 cent!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wonder how honey boo boos adult break our performance will be


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Taylor Swift is where it's at! Positive lady


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Classic Rock, Alternative Rock, Blue's & Country is where it's at!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Taylor Swift is where it's at! Positive lady


Positive psycho:rotfl:!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Forget the morality??? The performance was just awful*

What she wore is like a modest two piece swim suit. But I am trying to remember a worse performance.

1. Bad lyrics.
2. Bad music.
3. Bad set.
4. Bad choreography.
5. Bad costumes.
6. Bad voices.
7. Bad dancing moves.

Black people in the audience rolling their eyes and white people changing the channel says it all.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Nasty woman.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> What she wore is like a modest two piece swim suit. But I am trying to remember a worse performance.
> 
> 1. Bad lyrics.
> 2. Bad music.
> ...


To each their own but tens of millions people who have bought that particular song she sang disagree with you lol. I'm with the guy above if you don't like it change the channel, if you watched the performance you enjoyed something about it.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Dang! I guess I am the only guy on here who doesn't mind a half naked female shaking her behind on tv. I know I can't be the only guy on here who had some fun in the days. Dang sure didn't take them home to mom an dad. You guys can turn your noses up in disgust. I will tune in. Just being honest.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*OK, I can't un-see it for you but I can replace this in your brain*

Now this is a performance. Enjoy.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I couldn't watch more than three seconds......


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> Now this is a performance. Enjoy.


Thank you......simply awesome.......


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

Gotta say this chick just looks stupid!! Can she sing, yes should she try to dance, absolutely not. Got her old mans achy breaky rhythm, very sad


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

roundman said:


> wonder how honey boo boos adult break our performance will be


rather large, I would suspect. Daddy always told me to look at the mother when I was dating to know what to expect down the road.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

SaltyTX said:


> It is disgusting. Who wants to watch that trampish behavior?


Your kids.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Wasnt impressed!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Mont said:


> rather large, I would suspect. Daddy always told me to look at the mother when I was dating to know what to expect down the road.


Poor girl doesn't have a chance lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I was impressed with her tongue...wow, she has a future in adult movies should she head that way.

Seriously...the apple doesn't fall too far from the tree.

TH


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

To all the people who say they are being honest about getting a raging hard on by watching her.....

I do not think you quite understand MOSt peoples disgust with the situation.

I can not speak for every one but I know my disgust with it is mostly seeing this girls dad as an Idol when I was younger, then seeing her cute little face on disney and watching her be a little girl sharing life with her dad....seeing her blossom into a decent teenager with songs that inspired like "The Climb"

Then tuning in to see lesbian sexual acts on stage, shaved head...basically masterbating on stage in front of the world.....Just doesn't make since and it makes you feel like it's your brothers daughter up there or something.


I think the majority of us enjoy half naked girls too....it's a guy thing, but not one we watched grow up.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

8 pages of 25-60ish year old MEN talking about a 20 year old girls "slutty" performance, over 4300 views in less than 24 hours.....

The 20 seconds or so of her performance that I caught this morning were enough for me, but you have to admit, she got her name printed in every newspaper, on every newscast, and even on the tips of the tongues of a bunch of grumpy old fishermen....she must be doing something right......whats that old saying, "there is no such thing as bad publicity"?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

delete, that didn't work.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

That girl needs Jesus! I was embarrassed for her!!!!

People are saying that she is related to Hank Hill...


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I'm just thankful that growing up none of us were exposed to any of these whorish female performers like Tina Turner, Blondie, Lita Ford, or any of the rest. With their sex kitten dance moves, tight clothing, and provocative manners, clearly their only purpose was to transform the women of the 70's into prostitutes and sex slaves. 

I remember specifically be warned about those sirens of Satan in Church Camp. So, I was able to avoid being sucked into their world of promiscuous sex and nipple twisting.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> I'm just thankful that growing up none of us were exposed to any of these whorish female performers like Tina Turner, Blondie, Lita Ford, or any of the rest. With their sex kitten dance moves, tight clothing, and provocative manners, clearly their only purpose was to transform the women of the 70's into prostitutes and sex slaves.
> 
> I remember specifically be warned about those sirens of Satan in Church Camp. So, I was able to avoid being sucked into their world of promiscuous sex and nipple twisting.


Ernenst -

Sometimes I think you miss the point on purpose. This issue is not the sexy, vampish act, you are right, that has been around forever.

IMHO, the issue is that for 5-10 years, this girl (while under a Disney morality contract) was held up to be a roll model for young girls. The moment she got out from under that contract, she starting preaching the joys of young teen sex, drug use, and a general lack of morals.

Tina Turner, Madonna, Lady Gaga, they built their rep on their Sexy attitude. Miley built her rep on being the good girl, then on her 18th birthday took a hard left into on-stage near-****.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Tina Turner, Madonna, Lady Gaga, they built their rep on their Sexy attitude. Miley built her rep on being the good girl, then on her 18th birthday took a hard left into on-stage near-****.


Heaven forbid that a young woman starts to make her own decisions after turning 18 without checking with the morality police for permission. Just who does she think she is?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm no fan of her current mess, but I will say one thing...she has a REASON for doing all this stuff and guess what, it's working. Here we are talking about it. I'd say score 1 for Miley...whether you approve or not.

She's putting out a bad perception of herself, agreed, but it's hollywood (not country music) so that's what is expected. She'll clean up and have a revival tour in a year or 2 when she's gone stale again...you wait and see.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Its not a matter of letting them watch, its gonna happen whether I want to of not. I cant control that, what I can control is the conversations we have about it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Calm down everbody!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Bad publicity is better than no publicity. She got over 5k people on a hunting and fishing website to look at her trash rap/hip-hop performance, of which we would have more than likely not looked at if it was a "clean" routine. We all supported her today, so she will more than likely do it again. 

:banghead: shouldn't have clicked on the thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

No one in their right mind ever held up this girl as a role model for young girls. Hard stop. 

She was a child actress/singer, not Mother Teresa. Anyone holding up ANY actress/actor as a role model for their child is basically hopeless as a parent. These people are reading scripts and singing songs. That's an act, its rarely if ever who they are as a person. 

Further, these parents are setting themselves up for failure in most circumstances, given the relatively well documented crashing and burning of many child actors/actresses. 

Who doesn't preach the joys of teen sex? I know as I teen I enjoyed, recommended, and wholeheartedly endorsed teen sex. Teen sex was my goal 7 days a week. 

Look, we have created a whole entertainment industry that exploits female sexuality. 80% of the guys on here have watched a Kate Upton video at least once. That's not because she does a wonderful version of some Shakespearean monologue. Its because she is bouncing around in skimpy clothes. That's what many men (young and old) want to see, and its what many men actively seek out. Its what we have grown up with. How many Farrah F. & Cheryl T. poster's were sold in the '70's? 

So, I would suggest some of you all need to get off this high horse about - Oh, she is trash, or Oh, she is a slut. I'm soo disappointed. 

She is doing exactly what we expect from most of our female entertainers.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Game-Over said:


> Heaven forbid that a young woman starts to make her own decisions after turning 18 without checking with the morality police for permission. Just who does she think she is?


Again, I think you mis-interpret the angst... IMHO, the issue is not people saying "She has no right", rather, you see the reaction of thousands of Dads that know their young daughters, when they were 10, and Miley was 15, looked up to Miley as a role model.

Now their Daughters are 15 and Miley is 20. They want their daughter to be the sweet, respectful, follow the rules, 15 year old Miley, not the "it's my mouth I will say what I want" " dancing with Molly" (aka, doing drugs), masturbating on TV, 20 year old Miley.

Would you want your 13-15 year old daughter to have the current Miley as a role model?


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Would you want your 13-15 year old daughter to have the current Miley as a role model?


No, and if parents did their job correctly then it wouldn't be an issue. If a parent lets the television babysit and doesn't monitor what their 13-15 year old daughter is doing then they are going to reap what they have sown.

This was the VMAs we are talking about here. If some of the people complaining on this thread were not expecting some type of controversy then they have been living on a different planet for the last 20 years.


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Who doesn't preach the joys of teen sex? I know as I teen I enjoyed, recommended, and wholeheartedly endorsed teen sex. Teen sex was my goal 7 days a week.
> So, I would suggest some of you all need to get off this high horse about - Oh, she is trash, or Oh, she is a slut. I'm soo disappointed.
> 
> She is doing exactly what we expect from most of our female entertainers.


Just looking to the future. Here's hoping my son nails your 16 year old and takes her around the world too. Lol.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Game-Over said:


> No, and if parents did their job correctly then it wouldn't be an issue. If a parent lets the television babysit and doesn't monitor what their 13-15 year old daughter is doing then they are going to reap what they have sown.
> 
> This was the VMAs we are talking about here. If some of the people complaining on this thread were not expecting some type of controversy then they have been living on a different planet for the last 20 years.


X2!!!!


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

lol at 91 replies on 2cool, I think Miley got exactly what she wanted.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Speak from your own experience Earnest*



Ernest said:


> No one in their right mind ever held up this girl as a role model for young girls. Hard stop.
> 
> She was a child actress/singer, not Mother Teresa. Anyone holding up ANY actress/actor as a role model for their child is basically hopeless as a parent. These people are reading scripts and singing songs. That's an act, its rarely if ever who they are as a person.
> 
> ...


Thank God it wasn't mine nor is it my kids, the OP expressed that Miley has grown up, I would beg to differ, she and our society as a whole has 
DEGENERATED.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Its isnt what she did, its that she did it so bad it was embarassing. Remember when Madonna did "Like a Virgin' in the white wedding gown? Now thats how you pull off the slutty dance number.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:whiteshee


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

She is trying so hard to be cool and edgy, she just looks ridiculous. I wonder how much stripper dust she snorted before that performance? I bet a lot.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

InfamousJ said:


> Taylor Swift is where it's at! Positive lady


^ sooo, you havn't seen the footage of her saying "What the F..." caught on camera when her douchey ex-bfiend was on stage. She is just another Nashville Pop creation with an image team = not real.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Stop the thread! you all sound like a bunch of women. WHO CARES!!!!!!!!!! Now get back to work, or whatever you do. Man, I don't even like the topic, but why do I keep coming back! I have work to do! Let's talk about fishing!!! or older women with big hooter!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Whipray said:


> She is trying so hard to be cool and edgy, she just looks ridiculous. I wonder how much stripper dust she snorted before that performance? I bet a lot.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Mont said:


> I seriously had to Google it. Even the old lady didn't know what it meant. Crazy horse looks like a convent compared to a good bike rally  Been to a few of those.


I'm guilty of having to do the Google search as well. There was some post about twerking on here last week and I simply didn't have a clue about what he was talking about. Me, glad I went to bed early last night, don't think I missed a thing.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Hullahopper said:


> I'm guilty of having to do the Google search as well. There was some post about twerking on here last week and I simply didn't have a clue about what he was talking about. Me, glad I went to bed early last night, don't think I missed a thing.


x3- turns out it was some kind voodoo jungle mating ritual. I still get flashbacks. Its bad stuff


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

After just a few moments of that video I'm unable to decide if it's the trampy part, the ghetto part, or the full-on 'tard part that I'm most impressed by. But if a couple of goofey white kids can manage to pull it all off at once...wellll...ain't they special! 
Think I'll jus' take this opportunity to whine about the generation gap...on this fine thread. :bounce:

I googled twerk too...and this is what popped straight into my head...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I bet she will be happy when she gets bosoms


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

On the brighter side, she appears to have a large, strong tongue. Singing must do dat.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> After just a few moments of that video I'm unable to decide if it's the trampy part, the ghetto part, or the full-on 'tard part that I'm most impressed by. But if a couple of goofey white kids can manage to pull it all off at once...wellll...ain't they special!
> Think I'll jus' take this opportunity to whine about the generation gap...on this fine thread. :bounce:
> 
> I googled twerk too...and this is what popped straight into my head...


no other words to add on this fine thread,,,,,,,, ? lol


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

roundman said:


> no other words to add on this fine thread,,,,,,,, ? lol


I tend to agree as well as there is a gap here too but she seems to be one happy little hooker. Let the little weirdo be as she's getting all the coverage she sets out to. Dating material? Hellll no. Got to say when I was her age, little younger and a bit older, she was the kind of full on slut I loved to run into late night. She was never taught to be a lady so good for her. Or I should say good for the young men that get her to take the booty calls. Lol.


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

RRfisher said:


> lol at 91 replies on 2cool, I think Miley got exactly what she wanted.


Quite possibly. After she got back stage, threw em' up and said NEXT!!!


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

she looked like some kind of hillbilly stripper wannabe .:biggrin:


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Just couldnt stand it anymore!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Her pupils look blown in that pic...


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

No she has just gotten older


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Prayers for her! In the meantime, listen to the Judd's:


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

She looks like she works out and is in good shape. Maybe has a good personal trainer. Dope heads usually do not work out or take care of themselves. . Take for example brittany spears, lindsay lohan or amy winehouse.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. This thread is really getting funny.. She got the publicity she was seeking...Nuf said..

I've listened to this 'this generation is going to hell" stuff for close to a century..and it recurs generation after generation...

Anybody on here old enough to remember when that cracker truck driver showed up on Ed Sullivan's stage and started banging on his guitar and twisting his hips...??? END OF THE WORLD was most's reactions..and old Elvis gave us some pretty good stuff for a long time..until he cratered at the end...

And...God save us from those long haired hippies that landed on our shores from England. MAN..you talk about DESTROYING our kids...

Go with the flow, Lads...go with the flow...:rotfl:


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Whaaaaaat I missed another nite of thug tv??? Darn


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Tortuga you hit the nail on the head. How many of these posters grew up on music and bands that their parents disapproved of? How many hid albums or music magazines of the "devils music" under their beds? You guys sound like Bobby Bouchers mama.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, watching that cost me 6 minutes of my life that I'll never get back.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tunchistheman said:


> You guys sound like Bobby Bouchers mama.












Dat Miley Cyrus is the Devil!










OOooohhh....Twerk it baby!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

What is the website where you can buy futures betting against her seeing age 40?


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

boom! said:


> I thought that this reaction was funny...........










In ten years no one will care who she is or Lady Gaga. Is her family proud of her? Very disappointed is someone with talent.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

For what's it worth, like it or not..We are not her target audience and like a lot of kids they rebel and that's she's doing now. hopefully she'll look in the mirror and realize she's acting stupidly. Most do.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Leo said:


> For what's it worth, like it or not..We are not her target audience and like a lot of kids they rebel and that's she's doing now. hopefully she'll look in the mirror and realize she's acting stupidly. Most do.


Totally agree, seems 28 is the age of enlightenment. Funny how many of these types don't make it to 28.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

That whole age group seems to have never learned that there's a difference between sexy and slutty..


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Sexy, slutty, tramp, trashy, whatever you call it, I find it funny and somewhat interesting. 
Miley that is. Skinny, in shape, and looks like would be fun to hang out with.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

* Miley Cyrus Admits To Singing About Molly On 'We Can't Stop' *

Miley Cyrus is growing up and she's not pleased with others' attempts to censor her in any way.

The singer sparked controversy in June when she released "We Can't Stop" -- a sexy dance anthem, rife with drug references. Though the song's producer first claimed the lyric was "dancing with Miley," not "dancing with molly" -- which is a slang term for MDMA -- Cyrus has set the record straight. And yes, the former Disney darling is singing about rolling.

"It depends who's doing what. If you're aged ten [the lyric is] Miley, if you know what I'm talking about then you know.

I just wanted it to be played on the radio and they've already had to edit it so much," the 20-year-old singer told the Daily Mail revealing interview. "I don't think people have a hard time understanding that I've grown up. You can Google me and you know what I'm up to -- you know what that lyric is saying."

Cyrus also opened up about the racy video for "We Can't Stop," which she complained was heavily edited by MTV UK. When asked by the paper what she would say to those who believe her video is too provocative, she quickly responds by referencing the Trayvon Martin case:

"Then I'll give you an edit. I just think the world is so lame because you can shoot people in a movie and you can let people like [George] Zimmerman off on trial but you can't have someone going like this [she simulates oral sex gesture], that is so dumb to me," Cyrus explained.

"The world is such a f--ked up place the last thing people need to worry about is my cute little video for 'We Can't Stop,' you know what I mean?" 
There you have it, Miley Cyrus has has spoken.

molly http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=molly


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

HC said:


> Sexy, slutty, tramp, trashy, whatever you call it, I find it funny and somewhat interesting.
> Miley that is. Skinny, in shape, and looks like would be fun to hang out with.


Okay, just for the record, if anybody ever notices that my standards have slipped to this point, please have me committed, lobotomized, or just summarily executed.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

HC said:


> Sexy, slutty, tramp, trashy, whatever you call it, I find it funny and somewhat interesting.
> Miley that is. Skinny, in shape, and looks like would be fun to hang out with.


X2


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

2012: Hot.









2013: Freakshow.










This is your brain on drugs.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd jus' like to add that she could also...prolly use a cheeseburger. hwell::rybka::biggrin:


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Not very talented and not as good looking as she thinks she is and made it on Achy Breaky's name. I bet he's as proud as Papa Kardashian. I see a little Lindsay Lohan rehab in her future.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

KSHunter said:


> Not very talented and not as good looking as she thinks she is and made it on Achy Breaky's name. I bet he's as proud as Papa Kardashian. I see a little Lindsay Lohan rehab in her future.


I'll have to disagree with part of that: she made it on her own: five or eight years ago, more people in this country knew who Hannah Montana was than Billy Ray Cyrus...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

slopoke said:


> I'd jus' like to add that she could also...prolly use a cheeseburger. hwell::rybka::biggrin:


 And some prozac...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

HC said:


> Sexy, slutty, tramp, trashy, whatever you call it, I find it funny and somewhat interesting.
> Miley that is. Skinny, in shape, and looks like would be fun to hang out with.


 Brother that is one very ugly girl. Back in the day you and the others who think she is hot would have made the perfect wing men. Having a buddy who thought the skanks were hot always made it easier to land the hot ones.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Meh, were I a single man and given the opportunity, I don't reckon' there's anything I wouldn't do to her. I married a classy lady. But before I met my lovely wife... how does that song go? 




















I like(d) my women just a little on the trashy side.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have to admit. When I first heard of Hannah Montana with no context several years ago, it was in the Jungle.

Given that it was in the Jungle I thought they were talking about the latest **** star.

I guess my first impression wasn't far off.

That was just weird.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I've waited maybe 10 years for Gwen Stefani.....*



Leo said:


> For what's it worth, like it or not..We are not her target audience and like a lot of kids they rebel and that's she's doing now. hopefully she'll look in the mirror and realize she's acting stupidly. Most do.


I waited 10 years for Gwen Stephani to grow up and outgrow the kiddie pop genre and move into the next musical phase. I gave up on her.

This is a double standard I admit. Male groups can rock on forever like the Stones. But a young female vocalist must adapt and move on from teen/20s pop or else look ridiculous. Gwen looks like an attractive middle age woman posing as as young singer.

Here is a recent image of her with her husband. She is 43.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

this thread is sad.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

She's not better than Bieber. Young and has no respect.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

"#pitchystripper" -Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Calmday said:


> Brother that is one very ugly girl. Back in the day you and the others who think she is hot would have made the perfect wing men. Having a buddy who thought the skanks were hot always made it easier to land the hot ones.


This!!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Pre sale for her new album began last week, just wait till the itunes reports com out for august sales. Its all about money and marketing folks. Not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I've heard that her next release will be a feature length movie.....Hannah does Montana!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Eww haha!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Yall are going to pizz this guy off:spineyes:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:smile:


----------

